# What does your handwriting look like?



## Terry. T. (Aug 14, 2008)

I (and everyone) might like to see people's handwriting, so post it here!

I'm doing mine, and'll boot my scanner up sooner or later.

Also for your drawing style etc.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 14, 2008)

Danniwriting!

It's small and makes no sense at all. But yes. 
...I got bored of biology revision :/

For a better representation of my drawing skills please go to my art thread; Angel here isn't the best I've drawn.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 14, 2008)

One word: messy. God bless the people that are forced to read my writing on a regular basis (i.e., my teachers)


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2008)

This. I think it was from an old drawing I did for the first page of an art thread. >>
It sucks D:


----------



## spaekle (Aug 14, 2008)

^ That, I guess.


----------



## octobr (Aug 14, 2008)

_Lol._ 







Here's another sample. Different because the former was written for the express purpose of my handwriting.

This one is phoenix wright fanfiction! God I'm lame.



Anyone want to, uh, try reading this crap? I have no idea what any of it says.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 15, 2008)

God, I wish I could show you guys, if my printer/scanner was easy to work. It's very jumbled and bad, with many unfinished Os and As. I put cursive As in normal handwriting, and I think the problem originates because I write very quickly, for no particular reason.

Yeah...


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't show you because I don't know how to.


However, no one would be able to read it. Due to dysgraphia, I have terrible handwriting.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

my handwriting is just illegible scribbles


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll scan it when I get my new computer, but damn it, my handwriting is _gorgeous_.


----------



## Minish (Aug 15, 2008)

Except usually more illegible. My school jotters sort of start really neat, and then... trail off pathetically.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

Cirrus said:


>


Do I know you or something? That looks really familiar. :p

Anyway:





For some reason my handwriting gets messier and messier the more I write. I can be pretty neat when I try, but if that was, like, a page, it'd end up nearly illegible. :3


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll just link to mine since I'm guessing it'll be large.

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/2199/scan158200816h19m19shq5.png


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

Woah Charteon, your handwriting is neat o.o


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 15, 2008)

Neat?

That's my handwriting at its worst, it's because I haven't wrote anything in a long time. If I redid that in about two months it'll look way better.


----------



## octobr (Aug 15, 2008)

Y'all can't talk shit about messy, look at my handwriting. I get bad grades _because_ of my handwriting.

So don't give me that 'my handwriting isn't neat' shit when you know full well it is.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, Charteon! Your handwriting's neat. Scanner still not ready. :(


----------



## octobr (Aug 15, 2008)

Instead of scanning it take pictures. Works just as easy.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's a large blurry image!

Sorry, I had to use my phone's camera. XD But you get the idea. Also, my handwriting is about 10 times better when I'm using a pencil... I hate using anything else. >_<


----------



## octobr (Aug 15, 2008)

Adversely I totally hate pencils, almost to the point of disgust. It's sort of dumb. Standardized tests are hell because I hate how a pencil feels. oh well.


Retsu your handwriting is ridiculously neat. Stop that.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

I have no scanner, so I had to take pictures... in three parts.

One
Two
Four


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

Verne said:


> Retsu your handwriting is ridiculously neat. Stop that.


Maybe it is but it does _not_ show in that pic. I'm seriously going to take another one when I can find a damn pencil because I need one to write coherently. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't mind biros or mechanical pencils, but don't like anything else beacuse inkpens smudge horribly for me (and most lefties) and I keep having to sharpen a normal pencil because I need a really sharp tip because my writing's so small you can't read it otherwise X3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 15, 2008)

It's legeable, I don't put sticks on my lowercase r's or n's, or that tail thingy on my lowercase u's. I'm a pretty good drawer, if I had a scanner or printer...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

Shadowstar, just use a camera :|


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I have no scanner, so I had to take pictures... in three parts.
> 
> One
> Two
> Four


Way to count. xD

Yours is pretty good. Your Spheal drawing looks a little like what I imagine it'd look like if a friend of mine drew one.

What does the Greek part say?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

The part in 'two' says 'Hello! My name is Zephyrous Castform. This is Greek..!' and in 'four' it says 'I LOVE GREEK!'

Because I can.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> The part in 'two' says 'Hello! My name is Zephyrous Castform. This is Greek..!' and in 'four' it says 'I LOVE GREEK!'
> 
> Because I can.


What's "Zephyrous Castform" in Greek?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

Erm, I didn't actually change it, but for it to be pronounced right it has to be spelt 'Zephuros Kastphorm'


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Erm, I didn't actually change it, but for it to be pronounced right it has to be spelt 'Zephuros Kastphorm'


xD I didn't think there'd be Greek words for Zephyrous and Castform. For a start, there aren't even _English_ words for them.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

...Zephyrous is a word.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 16, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/9948p4.jpg

... You can tell I've been out of school for too long.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 16, 2008)

CBA to write and scan something new right now, so you'll just have to read the scrawled notes on these old wtfpictures. I'd probably have slightly neater handwriting if my hands were not jacked up to high heaven and back. It isn't _terrible_ or illegible, but writing just feels so _awkward_ these days D:

my
hand
is pain

And Verne I can honestly say I have seen worse handwriting than that. Boys in my old HS class = writing in Venusian or something. And for one assignment I had to grade their friggin' papers. Luckily the teacher said I could yell at them and dock points for writing essays in Venusian so~


----------



## octobr (Aug 16, 2008)

I actually like my handwriting so it's not me going IT'S MESSY it's just the stupid teachers and classmates and everyone. Which is funny cause one of the boys I've known from elementary school writes like hs hand is having a seizure.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 16, 2008)

(yeah it was computer-made but shhhhh >.>)

... I don't usually write in cursive. I'll find a copy of my print writing (maybe) and then you can comment on how much it looks like a blindfolded, drunk monkey grabbed an ink bottle and attempted to write with his finger.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 16, 2008)

Click this link to see it: 
My Handwriting


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 16, 2008)

My handwriting, complete with Icelandic alphabet!

It's not that bad in the alphabets or the first "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", but when I'm trying to write faster, like in the later lines, my handwriting becomes a lot worse.

Why, yes, I am quite incapable of keeping all the letters vaguely the same size.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 16, 2008)

I didn't realise how messy mine is...


----------



## H-land (Aug 16, 2008)

Hrm. Well, uploading a picture right now, since I'm just too lazy to use a scanner...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/honalululand/DSCF2177.jpg
My handwriting is usually pretty messy. Messier when my hand's tired or I'm really in a rush.
And my signature.
Oh, my signature's a mess. Still can't beat my dad, though, when it comes to illegible autographs.

But yeah. "Hrm. Well, this is the only paper around at the moment, so... Handwriting samples! Whoo! [Picture of frog saying 'ribbit'] The quick brown fox violently vaulted over the verdent [sic] vulpine. Also a green fox."
Then capitals from A to Z, 0 to 9, then from A to Z lowercase.
After that, we have "Oh, I need to sharpen this pencil..." and a bunch of symbols and non-English characters.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 16, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...Zephyrous is a word.


Hence the squiggly red line Firefox puts under it. xD

Seems it doesn't have an O.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hence the squiggly red line Firefox puts under it. xD
> 
> Seems it doesn't have an O.


Zephyrous is an alternate spelling, I believe.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, probably what opal said. And Zephyrus is the Greek God of the East Wind, so knowing me I should probably be using that one, but oh well.

Oh, hang on, the UK English dictionary in Firefox doesn't recognise either spelling. Oh well.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 16, 2008)

The Firefox 3 American English dictionary doesn't recognize "doesn't" (it seems to fail to recognize the "t" after the apostrophe). Is "doesn't" not a word?

"Zephyrous", on the other hand: so I'm pretty sure it's a word (even if it is uncommon).


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, Shining, on the last forums your writing was, different. Still one of the best I've seen, still.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Wymsy (Aug 18, 2008)

Tablets are very useful.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 22, 2008)

I had waaaaay too much fun with my tablet's settings~


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 22, 2008)

My handwriting is pretty neat when I'm mad at how I was graded or when I am detirmined to make it the best(In which case it is) but sometimes it can be hard for other people except my very favorite teacher to read.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Aug 24, 2008)

Copying a few things from somebody's notebook. No, Portuguese is not my first language, it was a handwriting test.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 24, 2008)

Theres my hand writing. Yes, potato. Idk about the Eevee head.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 24, 2008)

[/IMG]

That's one of my drawings, it's related to a story i'm writing.(see sig) 
I've drawn better but i don't have any of those scanned into the computer, yet.

My handwriting is completely illegible and I don't have time to upload an image, that i doubt any of you could read. Which makes me feel sorry for my teachers.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 25, 2008)

...I wrote it in MS Paint with my tablet.

My H's are like awkward stars. :B


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't find the plug for the scanner so Grim's _girlywriting_ can wait.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

There it is.

Well, we all know I can't really write well without some kind of line to follow. My handwriting does look a lot better when I've been writing on lined paper, but lined paper does look ugly.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 8, 2008)

Finally...


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 8, 2008)

whoo


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 8, 2008)

IT LOOKS LIKE THIS


----------



## surskitty (Oct 8, 2008)

My handwriting (ignore that it's just a scanned thing relating to ASB.)


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 8, 2008)

Rawr. o.o


----------



## CNiall (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think the paper was on the plate properly when I scanned this, but it's okay (I didn't realise my handwriting was so small, either)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 8, 2008)

typical, my handwriting is baws. xD


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 10, 2008)

Verne, I can read most people's writing, but yours is a special case.  How do you read your notes?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

The scanner didn't exactly want to agree with me, but

Here it is.

Any comments at all? :(


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanted to upload some other things as well, but my scanner had an allergic reaction to my table with the cyrillic alphabet. Looks like you'll only be getting this excerpt from my notes:


----------



## Jack_the_White (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill post mine wen i get to it


----------



## CNiall (Oct 12, 2008)

... said:


> Russian cases


Doesn't Russian only have six cases (nominative, accusitive, genitive, dative, instrumental, prepositional), or am I missing something? That's the same amount as Latin (although they are slightly different in Latin: nominative, vocative, accusative, genitive, dative, ablative), and unless they're used drastically differently to in Latin--which doesn't seem to be the case from what I've gathered in a quick Google search--that's not very many at all.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 12, 2008)

http://i34.tinypic.com/2nqffp0.jpg

Like this.
Bad picture, I know, but my scanner stopped working and I couldn't find my camera anywhere, so i snapped a photo with my mobile phone.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Doesn't Russian only have six cases (nominative, accusitive, genitive, dative, instrumental, prepositional), or am I missing something? That's the same amount as Latin (although they are slightly different in Latin: nominative, vocative, accusative, genitive, dative, ablative), and unless they're used drastically differently to in Latin--which doesn't seem to be the case from what I've gathered in a quick Google search--that's not very many at all.


Yeah, it does only have 6 cases. However, because these cases exist, nobody cares at all about word order in Russian. It was an exaggeration on my part since there aren't any cases in Spanish or English and they freak me out.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2008)

> It was an exaggeration on my part since there aren't any cases in Spanish or English and they freak me out.


English does have cases, they just don't really matter.

And if you're freaked out by six cases, try six cases plus dual. 8)


----------



## CNiall (Oct 12, 2008)

... said:


> Yeah, it does only have 6 cases. However, because these cases exist, nobody cares at all about word order in Russian. It was an exaggeration on my part since there aren't any cases in Spanish or English and they freak me out.


Ah, right--in Latin, word order's still pretty important iirc, although I can't think of a decent way to express it. Subject, object / adjective, verb works most of the time though (so you could have _Quintus fortis est_--Quintus is strong--and _Quintus canes amavi_--Quintus loved dogs).


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I meant as in this:
"I eat Rabbits." Rabbits would be in the accusative case, so you could write "Rabbits eat I" and I would still be the one eating the rabbits. I guess for normal sentences like "I went to school," you couldn't say "School, I went to" because that's not how it works (I think).

Hmm, if I do learn Russian, I'll be prepared for Latin's cases as well. ha~ I find it odd that Russian, a slavic language, has more cases than Spanish, which, you know, comes from Latin. I smell conspiracy!



> English does have cases


Blasphemy!
Out of curiosity, what are they?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2008)

wiki said:
			
		

> Cases are not very prominent in modern English, except in its personal pronouns (a remnant of the more extensive case system of Old English). For other pronouns, and all nouns, adjectives, and articles, case is indicated only by word order, by prepositions, and by the clitic -'s.
> 
> Taken as a whole, English personal pronouns are typically said to have three morphological cases: a subjective case (such as I, he, she, we), used for the subject of a finite verb and sometimes for the complement of a copula; an objective case (such as me, him, her, us), used for the direct or indirect object of a verb, for the object of a preposition, for an absolute disjunct, and sometimes for the complement of a copula; and a possessive case (such as my/mine, his, her(s), our(s)), used for a grammatical possessor. That said, these pronouns often have more than three forms; the possessive case typically has both a determiner form (such as my, our) and a distinct independent form (such as mine, ours). Additionally, except for the interrogative personal pronoun who, they all have a distinct reflexive or intensive form (such as myself, ourselves).





> Hmm, if I do learn Russian, I'll be prepared for Latin's cases as well. ha~


hahaha by that logic I should be prepared to handle the cases of a whole bunch of them. German says "no sorry".



> I find it odd that Russian, a slavic language, has more cases than Spanish, which, you know, comes from Latin. I smell conspiracy!


... no, it just means slavic languages have lots of cases too! english has no noticeable cases, and yet it's a germanic language.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> hahaha by that logic I should be prepared to handle the cases of a whole bunch of them. German says "no sorry".


Well darn. :[



> ... no, it just means slavic languages have lots of cases too! english has no noticeable cases, and yet its a germanic language.


Gee willikers, English is no fun.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 29, 2008)

done in Colors!
I'll do one on realpaper in a bit


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 29, 2008)

Particularly round, and inconsistant.

If I could be bothered to work my Digital Camera, I'd show you.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the power to make my scanner work! Here's a sample of my writing.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 25, 2009)

Top is regular.  I get neater when I slow down, but I can't slow down more than the bottom without a lot of concentration.  "inu" (in "minute") with an undotted 'i' consists of a lot of similar motions in a row, so I tend to keep going a little too far.  Both scribbles cover an extra hump on the 'n'.

Speed measurements are rough, but low either way.  I want to learn some sort of shorthand and excel at it.  :(


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 25, 2009)

Still not clear, but... whatever.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 25, 2009)

It's on the back of a random reciept I had lying around; you might be able to see some of the text from that bleeding through.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 14, 2012)

I have really god handwriting, yet I have no scanner so I cannot show it off. XD


----------



## Monoking (Jan 14, 2012)

Nightmane, you're bumping threads again!


----------

